# Betreib und Wartung einer SSD unter Win 7 ?



## Ralle99 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich plane eine Corsair P 128 GB SSD unter Win 7 in 64 bit zu betreiben, was ist mit dem Virt.-Arbeitsspeicher, den Temp. Dat. Internet Explorer und den eigenen Dateien ??? Auf normale HDD auslagern ??? 
Wie warte ich die SSD, wie wirkt Garbage Collection ??? was muss ich machen, um die SSD immer schnell zu "halten" ???? 
Gibt es dafür Software  ? 
Lieben Danke für Eure Hilfe und Erfahrungen vorab !

Ralle99 mfg


----------



## mattinator (7. Dezember 2009)

Kauf Dir die PCGH Print 01/2010, da werden alle Fragen sehr gut und ausführlich beantwortet (zum Abschreiben habe ich keine Lust , außerdem habe ich sie gerade verliehen). Ich favorisiere momentan noch die Super Talent Ultradrive GX MLC 128GB Super Talent Ultradrive GX MLC 128GB, 2.5", SATA II (FTM28GX25H) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (TRIM unter Windows 7, Garbage-Collection in Firmware, Wiper-Tool). Die Super Talent MasterDrive SX 128GB Super Talent MasterDrive SX 128GB, 2.5", SATA II (SAM28GM25S) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ist wahrscheinlich baugleich zur Corsair P128 SSD 128GB, jedoch evtl. etwas preiswerter. Hier noch ein Review mit Hinweisen auf die bekannten SSD-Probleme Corsair P128 - Solid State Drive mit 128 GB - Performance-Recovery der Corsair P128 (Seite 4) - Tests bei HardTecs4U und ein Vergleich dieser Probleme bei SSD mit Indilinx- und Samsung-Chip Test: Mushkin Europe 2 vs. Corsair P128 (Seite 7) - 03.08.2009 - ComputerBase . Nach meinem Gefühl sind in diesem Preis- / Leistungs-Segment momentan die SSD mit Indilinx-Chip noch leicht im Vorteil.


----------



## Mosed (8. Dezember 2009)

Unter Windows 7 musste bei ner SSD, die Trim beherrscht, nichts weiter machen außer derzeit den Standard-Microsoft-AHCI Treiber für die SATA Ports zu nutzen. Die Chipsatztreiber beherrschen laut ein paar Quellen derzeit kein Trim.

Die Auslagerungsdatei kann ruhig auf der SSD bleiben. Die wird laut MS 40 mal öfters ausgelesen als beschrieben. Mehr dazu steht auch bei Wikipedia.

Ich habe die Temp-Ordner auf der SSD und Eigene Dateien auch. Die HDD soll ja schließlich so lange wie möglich im Standby sein (Schön leiser PC, nur noch sanftes Luftrauschen im Hintergrund  )
Sofern die SSD dich nicht dein ganzes restliches Leben begleiten soll oder du sie täglich hunderte Mal neu komplett beschreibst, wird das wohl eher keine Probleme machen, wie ich bis jetzt so gelesen habe.

z.B. http://www.hartware.de/report_423_3.html Für SLC gerechnet. Für MLC kommt raus, dass du die SSD 37 tage lang 270 mal am Tag mit 100 MB/s voll beschreiben kannst, bis erste Fehler auftauchen. Dann stehen noch die Reserveblöcke bereit. Sofern du das nicht vorhast (also 270 mal täglich 128 GB schreiben), dürfte es recht wenig Probleme über zig Jahre geben.

Selbst 10 GiB schreiben am Tag dürfte ja noch extrem übertrieben sein für die System-, Programme und Eigene Dateien-partitionen. Auf diese Weise würde man nach grob 11,9 Tagen (128 GB = 119GiB) alle Sektoren einmal beschrieben haben. (Der Controller sortiert Daten auch um, wenn die zulange "rumliegen") Jeder Sektor sollte sich mindestens 10.000 mal beschreiben lassen bei MLC. ...
Sind das jetzt echt 326 Jahre? ^^ Meine SSD sollte älter werden als ich. 


EDIT: Achja. Man sollte win 7 auf ner SSD neu installieren und kein Backup nutzen, da win nur dann alles passend zur SSD einstellt. Eine SSD darf nicht defragmentiert werden und sicheres löschen von Dateien ist (mit HDD methoden) nicht möglich.


----------



## Ralle99 (8. Dezember 2009)

Danke für Eure Tips


----------



## Mosed (9. Dezember 2009)

Habe hier was interessantes gefunden:
Engineering Windows 7 : Support and Q&A for Solid-State Drives

Demnach wird Superfetch und Prefetch bei vielen SSDs deaktiviert, bei manchen nicht. hmm, vielleicht deaktiviere ich das jetzt nachträglich.
Denn irgendwie scheint win da nicht ganz optimal zu konfigurieren, wenn die schreiben:

a. "If the system disk is an SSD, and the SSD performs adequately on random reads and doesn’t have glaring performance issues with random writes or flushes, then Superfetch, boot prefetching, application launch prefetching, ReadyBoost and ReadDrive will all be disabled."

aber b. "In Windows 7, there are new random read, random write and flush assessments. Better SSDs can score above 6.5 all the way to 7.9. To be included in that range, an SSD has to have outstanding random read rates and be resilient to flush and random write workloads."

Ich habe 7,2 - demnach eine gute SSD, aber trotzdem ist Superfetch und Prefetch an. ... so, jetzt ist es aus.
ReadyBoost und ReadyDrive scheint von vornerein deaktiviert zu sein. es ist kein ReadyBoost Dienst vorhanden und bei USB-Sticks wird mir auch nichts diesbezügliches angeboten.


----------

